# Best Golf Video Game



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

I seen video game being mentioned in some of the posts and it made me wonder. What is the best golf video game? I have see arcade games that has a big following and infact I believe they have contests with some decent cash prizes. I am wondering more about for personal use like a xbox or playstation game.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Golf Arcade*

Going to an arcade to play golf is great! I'm out to erase all the names with the best score. I might spent $20 bucks doing it, but the enjoyment is fun. I don't really have a favorite game, it's what's ever in the arcade.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

ditchweed said:


> Going to an arcade to play golf is great! I'm out to erase all the names with the best score. I might spent $20 bucks doing it, but the enjoyment is fun. I don't really have a favorite game, it's what's ever in the arcade.


Sounds cool. Arcades are fun, but it's just so easy to drop a load of money without really thinking about it. Games can be semi addictive, and you just keep playing and playing until you can beat that score, which, of course, you never really do. And even if you do, some guy will come along a few minutes later and beat yours


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Golf Arcade*

True, very true. It's the winning part at that time. You know that someone on the other end is going to play his heart out to beat your score. Then I play harder to beat whats up on the board. I guess it's more of bragging rights at that time.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

The best golf video game is Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2006 for the Playstation 2. It features tons of cool courses and also tons of professional golfers to choose from. You can also pick it up for Xbox, Xbox 360, GameCube, or the PC. I think it retails at $49.99 USD but that may be down a bit since it's been out for a while now.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

how are the graphics?And do they include "real" courses, or just fictional ones?


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

I havent played a golf game for years. I think the last one I played was PGA Tour Golf on the Sega Mega Drive. I loved this game and its from that that I first started watching golf on tv


----------



## GolfGimp8224 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Tiger Woods*

I guess this is a purely subjective choice, but I absolutely love Tiger Woods Golf for the xbox. I have played the one on the original xbox and the xbox 360, but I like the one on the original xbox better. There are two reasons for this, and I think my first reason would pertain more to everyone. The buttons that you need to press to apply power and spin to the ball are much easier to tap quickly on the original xbox controller. The buttons for this on the new xbox 360 are in a much weirder place, and it is very hard to tap them with any speed while still trying to hit the ball straight. That is my only real complaint about the new Tiger Woods game on the 360. The other reason I like the old xbox version better is simply because it is a lot easier. This is very subjective though, because I am the classic ADD guy who can't really stick to video games because they require a lot of patience which I don't have. The original xbox version is very straight forward, and very simple to get good at. I don't even play it that often, and I never shoot any worse than 9 under par. The new xbox 360 version would be more for someone who likes a bigger challenge though, and has more patience for video games. It is not neccessarily that difficult, but it is more difficult than the original. Also, the graphics on the xbox 360 version are ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!! You can see individual blades of grass on the ground for heavens sake!!! If you like a challenge and awesome graphics go with the new version, but if you are like me and don't really play video games that often, go with the original xbox version (There are a couple different Tiger Woods games for the original xbox, because they update it every year, for ex.,Tiger Woods '03 and '04). I personally think that for entertainment value, Tiger Woods for the xbox is the best golfing game out there. I am guessing the playstation 2 version might be the same game, but I have no idea, because I have never played it. Arcade wise though you have to go with Golden Tee hands down. It is one of the most popular bar games out there, and they have cash tournaments like you said.


----------



## Xander (Apr 28, 2006)

As far as golf games are concerned, I've always stuck with the Links series. I think the proportions and physics of the game match real life pretty well. It makes for an adicting game that's for sure.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

anyone ever play those vitual ones where you literally hit a ball into the screen with a real club and all that?


----------



## jbiasi (May 1, 2006)

As far as console games go, if you want realism, Tiger Woods for Xbox is great. If you want a game for fun factor without worrying about realism, the Mario Golf games are a good time-waster.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

Mario Golf does sound like fun... I mean, he's so CUTE with the moustache and all!


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

Mario Golf is my favourite all time golf game. My second favourite woul dhave to be the Hot Shots golf series. With all those crazy characters. I personally prefer the virtual simulator golf games but if I had to choose an actuall video game it would have to be either Mario Tennis or Hot Shots Golf 2.


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> anyone ever play those vitual ones where you literally hit a ball into the screen with a real club and all that?



Ive played one of these once at an arcade - TBH it wasnt that good but I do like the idea behind it - although play it too much it could effect your proper swing


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

I golf to get AWAY from the computer games!!! lol.

Those indoor virtual golf games are kinda novel. We use to have one in the Oshmans down the street. It was a great way to kill time during lunch but was a bit slow. There are a couple of new home golf games (I think Jackie Chan sponsors one) that I'll have to check out. (saw it at the local Fry's awhile back)

For non-virtual golfing golf, I'd have to agree the Tiger Woods line is the best if you wanna see real courses. Next check out the HotShots minigolf game - I hear it's a riot!

Okay, back to battlefield 2 till my next tee time.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I like the Tiger Woods games especially since you can take off all the animations of fire and explosions on big drives. Anyone played it on the xbox 360 yet? The graphics are really good, but there aren't enough courses...


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

anyone got any idea of what's coming out for the new systems? Any good golf games there?


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> anyone got any idea of what's coming out for the new systems? Any good golf games there?


Well like I was saying, TW06 is good on the 360, but I think it was ported from the xbox version. There aren't a lot of couses though, I think the next TW's game made for and coded for the 360 will look incredible.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

TW06 is the best reality golf game out there, imo, but i always like playing Hot Shots III every once-in-a-while.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

any idea if something's coming out for the PS3? that's got some wild graphics and I'd love to see it put to good use!


----------



## dimwolf (May 15, 2006)

hot shots golf because it arcade style. plus you can just hae fun with it


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

true - there's a difference if you just want to play at golf or actually work on improving yoru game!


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Tiger Woods 06 For the xbox 360 is a great game


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

I can't seem to improve my game by playing a golf video game. If anything, it throws my timing off.

Anyone have any suggestions for other golf related software? Score keeper type stuff, etc.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Not_My_Style said:


> The best golf video game is Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2006 for the Playstation 2. It features tons of cool courses and also tons of professional golfers to choose from. You can also pick it up for Xbox, Xbox 360, GameCube, or the PC. I think it retails at $49.99 USD but that may be down a bit since it's been out for a while now.


TRUE DAT!!! I've seen a mod for the game, where you actually have an actual club and play it from there.


----------

